# 93965 vs 93970



## nbohm (Feb 13, 2012)

Just looking for a little extra help here...

We are trying to determine what exactly to look for in a report to qualify for the use of the cpt 93965?

Report reads:

Routine grayscale and color doppler ultrasound of the bilateral lower extremity veins performed.

Findings:  the demonstrated veins for the bilateral lower extremity lincluding the common femoral vein, femoral vein, and popliteal vein demonstrate normal compressibliity, augmentation, and flow.

Normal respiratory variation was identified.
No evidence for echogenic intraluminal thrombus formation.

So based on these findings would it still go to 93970 rather than 93965?  What really does classify as a 93965 .... based on cpt's description.

Any help or advice is appreciated.


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 13, 2012)

Doppler ultrasound uses reflected sound waves to evaluate blood as it flows through a blood vessel. The sound waves bounce off blood cells in a motion that causes a change in the pitch of the sound, called the Doppler effect. If there is no blood flow, the pitch does not change

Duplex ultrasound combines Doppler and conventional ultrasound, allowing the radiologist to see the structure of blood vessels, how the blood is flowing through the vessels, and whether there is any obstruction in the vessels. Color Doppler produces a picture of the blood vessel, and a computer converts the Doppler sounds into colors overlaid on the image, representing information about the speed and direction of blood flow. Using spectral Doppler analysis1, the duplex scan images provide anatomic and hemodynamic information, identifying the presence of any stenosis or plaque in the vessels.

Hope that helps


----------



## nbohm (Feb 14, 2012)

Great explanation...thanks for the response...very helpful.

Nikki


----------

